# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a David Copperfield. ACTUAL

## Mago-Jaime

Esta es una esta entrevista realizada hace poco tiempo al mago David Copperfield, por el sitio What´s un Pub. En ella Copperfield da su opinión sobre diferentes aspectos cruciales de nuestro arte, como por ej. su posición frente al Mago Enmascarado, y otros temas aun mas intrigantes como las veces en que la Magia no sale como estaba planeada. David Copperfield es, sin duda, uno de los mejores magos, si no es el mejor en el mundo. Según su biografía, es el séptimo animador mejor pago a nivel mundial y ha ganado decenas de premios Emmy. Algunas de sus famosas ilusiones incluyen la Desaparición de la Estatua de la Libertad y caminar a través de la Gran Muralla China. Pero en la Magia no todo es humo y espejos, y Copperfield es tan real como sus respuestas a nuestras preguntas de esta semana. Nos preguntamos si el famoso Mago Enmascarado sería igualmente accesible.

P. Recuerdo su carta a un amigo mío que le escribió a usted acerca de su interés en la magia. ¿Recibe mucho correo de sus fans? ¿Cuál fue el momento en su vida en la que se dio cuenta de que la magia era lo que quería hacer?

R. Me llega mucho correo de mis admiradores de todo el mundo!
Me interesé por la Magia a una edad temprana. Lo hice primero con un muñeco de ventriloquia llamado, VEN, a una corta edad y rápidamente me trasladé a la Magia, me fue mucho mejor que en lo otro. Aprendí mi primer truco de cartas de mi abuelo cuando solo tenía 7 años. Al principio, mis padres tenían la esperanza de poder decir “mi hijo el doctor,” pero comprendieron que la Magia podría proporcionarme ingresos después de mi primer especial de televisivo en ABC.

P. ¿Con la preponderancia de los efectos especiales en películas y de los magos por  televisión, es difícil mantenerse en la vanguardia y darle al público algo que los sorprenda?

R. Mi show está en constante evolución – se añaden nuevos trucos, los viejos se desplazan – por lo que se mantiene fresco. Pero es la selección al azar de los ayudantes de la audiencia lo que lo hace que cada espectáculo se mantenga dinámico, proporcionando cada día, además, instantaneidad cómica!
La ciencia y la tecnología eran a menudo utilizadas por el mago antes de que entraran mercado masivo. Por ejemplo, antes de que la imagen en movimiento entrara en el teatro, los magos estaban utilizando ya esta técnica como ilusion dentro de sus espectáculos. En ese momento, el proceso tecnológico era tan nuevo que el público lo percibía como Magia (algunos incluso lo veían como brujería). También en las primeras etapas de los hologramas, algunos magos utilizaban estas imágenes para confundir y desconcertar a sus admiradores. Por lo tanto, uno necesita estar siempre un paso por delante del juego tecnológico para sorprender al público.

P. ¿En 500 espectáculos al año, los errores deben pasar al menos de vez en cuando. ¿Con qué frecuencia sucede esto? ¿Cómo se recupera? Sin revelar nada, ¿cual fue el peor o más divertido error en el último año?

R. El peligro es muy real. Recuerdo una vez que estaba realizando lo que debería haber sido un simple truco de cuerdas, utilizando un par de tijeras afiladas; sostuve la cuerda para que el público la vea, y procedieron a cortarla como lo hice una y mil veces, excepto que esta vez accidentalmente me cortaron en rodajas la punta de mi dedo.
Le dije a la audiencia, “Discúlpenme por un momento, se me cortó la punta de mi dedo”, y salí por la izquierda del escenario. Se rieron histéricamente, pensando que era una parte del espectáculo, mientras me dirigí a la sala de emergencia más cercana para que me suturaran con puntos! Luego regresé y continué el show.
Justamente hace poco tiempo ocurrió un accidente muy extraño y lamentable con una de mis grandes ilusiones (que no implican los miembros de la audiencia). Uno de mis técnicos de confianza fue aspirado por el vórtice de la rotación de las hojas de uno de nuestros históricos ventiladores industriales, mientras el hacía girar la plataforma. Esto ocurrió justo antes de que yo intentara caminar a través del aparato y sobrevivir ileso. La persona fue de prisa al hospital y el show terminó inmediatamente. Afortunadamente se está recuperando bien, pero pienso en ese momento cada noche al intentar la hazaña. (Ver noticia sobre este accidente de David Copperfield)

P. ¿Qué piensa usted de los magos que revelan los secretos de los trucos comunes? ¿Se ha tomado, y todavía mantiene, el Juramento de Mago?

R. Compré la naturaleza misma del arte; los magos tienden a ser un grupo reservado. Incluso con mi propio equipo, a veces sólo una parte de la ilusión se pone de manifiesto a personas diferentes y sólo entonces cuando es una “necesidad de conocimiento”.
Sé que se hicieron muchas noticias en los últimos años sobre el llamado “Mago Enmascarado” y su revelación de cantidad de secretos. Esto fue, en mi opinión, otra lamentable decisión – al igual que el plan de los especiales de OJ Simpson que finalmente fueron retirados. El negocio de la TV está en la creación de entretenimiento, al igual que yo y otras personas en las artes. Estamos todos en la misma hermandad, y entender el por qué un hermano desea lastimar a otro hermano dentro del entretenimiento, está más allá de mí. Tengo la suerte de tener los recursos para utilizar muchos métodos para mis ilusiones. Pero hay miles de magos con familia que son menos afortunados; son artistas que trabajan duro y que no pueden permitirse el lujo de tener varios métodos para sus ilusiones. Los que desvelan los secretos de l   a *Magia* deberían avergonzarse.


Nota de Ravenous: Jimmy, no te creas que nos la estás colando. Si estás baneado diez días, te esperas y punto. Esto podría hacer que el baneo se prolongara bastante más. Ya tendrás noticias nuestras.

----------


## mayico

"Tengo la suerte de tener los recursos para utilizar muchos métodos para mis ilusiones. Pero hay miles de magos con familia que son menos afortunados; son artistas que trabajan duro y que no pueden permitirse el lujo de tener varios métodos para sus ilusiones. Los que desvelan los secretos de l a Magia deberían avergonzarse."

Sus últimas líneas, me quedon con eso, supero humano, de lo profesional que es no voy ha hablar ya que todos lo sabemos, pero... con estas líneas... dice mucha verdad.

----------


## Iban

Pues de todo lo que ha dicho, para mí hay dos palabras que resaltan y brillan como un faro en medio de una tormenta.

*instantaneidad cómica*

----------


## antonio blake

Me ha gustado mucho la entrevista, se le nota que es una persona muy sensata (cosa que ya presuponía). Sobretodo me quedo con la ultima frase : "Los que revelan los secretos de la magia deberian de avergonzarse"

----------


## Spes

Estupenda entrevista. Cuanto más leo cosas del foro más aprendo. Muchas gracias!

----------


## SERX

Chapo!!!  Chapo!!! gran entrevista!!

Yo me quedo con la ultima respuesta en genaral que grande:
_Compré la naturaleza misma del arte; los magos tienden a ser un grupo reservado. Incluso con mi propio equipo, a veces sólo una parte de la ilusión se pone de manifiesto a personas diferentes y sólo entonces cuando es una “necesidad de conocimiento”._

----------


## Miroku

Idoloooooo xD

creo que tiene razon en eso de que ahy magos con menos recursos que quizas quedaron sin trabajo con este mago enmascarado, pero yo creo que igual es bueno lo que hizo este mago ya que porlomenos ami xP me insito a ver el mundo de la magia, aunque creo que se le paso la mano un poquito con los trucos, quizas revelar unos 10 o menos pero no tanto xP

aparte ahy tanto truco revelado en internet... xD

----------


## mastifal

Simplemente eso, Sabias palabras...

----------


## Maariinee

Grandes palabras, la verdad esque es un mago que hace que cada vez más quiera meterme más de lleno en la magia, yo vi algunos episodios de el Mago Enmascarado y me decepcionaron mucho, dedicar un programa a la magia me parece perfecto, pero dedicarlo a arruinar el trabajo que supone hacer un buen número no me parece ético.

----------


## xepabcn

Qué foro tan bueno repleto de entrevistas a grandes magos y celebridades en este arte. Cojonudo!! 

Ni siquiera sabia acerca del fallo con el ventilador... alguna anecdota mas de David?

 :Smile1:

----------


## ROD

Increíble entrevista, me gusto mucho. Dice cosas muy muy acertadas.
Gracias por compartir esta entrevista, que mal por lo del accidente

----------


## aitorpoter

Muy interesante la entrevista.
Gracias por ponerla!!!

----------


## MagoAdric

me parece que este es el juego que le enseño su abuelo 

 esta muy curradoo! lo perfeccióno con el tiempo! un saludo.

----------


## Nani

Si señor! ...y menuda historia lo del asistente!! Q bajón de noche!!
Me encanta este tío y su versión de la asamblea es muuuuy buena!  :Wink1: 
Salu2 a to2!!

----------


## magoocharly

Muy buena la frase: "Al principio, mis padres tenían la esperanza de poder decir “mi hijo el doctor,”  :Smile1:

----------

